# Random idea for the industry



## Gcroz (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not sure if there is anything like this in the country, at least I haven't found one yet: a guild for professional orchid growers and related businesses. It would seem that with the changing market, pushing it seems way too many out of business, that it's time for us all to band together. This would give us business and political clout to get through the tough times and benefit mutually during the good times. Sort of a " hang together or hang seperately" type idea.

I don't know, just a random idea. Maybe I haven't had enough coffee yet.


----------



## Gcroz (Sep 14, 2008)

And I don't count the AOS. It's a wonderful organization, but not what I'm talking about. If you want to discuss the AOS, PM me.


----------



## Elena (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not sure if you already know about it but here in England there is British Orchids Growers Association - http://www.boga.org.uk/index.html I'm just a hobbyist and don't know the ins and outs but it sounds like something similar to what you are proposing so I just wanted to let you know that your idea is not that random


----------



## Gcroz (Sep 14, 2008)

Elena said:


> sounds like something similar to what you are proposing so I just wanted to let you know that your idea is not that random



Thanks for the info. It may not be random elsewhere, but seems to be here. That having been said, there may be a guild here and I just have never heard of it. ?unlikely, but possible.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2008)

Interesting idea. I wonder how many would be willing to make the time and commitment to support such an organization. They will wonder how it will benefit them, and where they would get the time and money to support it, I suspect. But there are quite a few on this forum, and it will be interesting to hear what they have to say.


----------



## Candace (Sep 14, 2008)

Gcroz, I believe such a group exists. I'm still groggy since I just woke up here in CA. Maybe Jerry Fischer knows how to hook you up. Or you can contact Andy Easton.


----------



## Gcroz (Sep 14, 2008)

Interesting...any idea as to the name Candace?


----------



## Gcroz (Sep 14, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> ...I wonder how many would be willing to make the time and commitment to support such an organization. They will wonder how it will benefit them... .



I would suspect that the benefits for being a part of this type of organization is that it could become a lobby group to represent the interest of growers. I suspect interest will bloom as more and more growers fold shop due to "changes" in the market.

I did a search for "Orchid growers Guild" and the result wazs not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about something akin to a professional organization, similar in concept to a state Bar association or the medieval stone masons guilds. In essence, my concept wuld be that the guild would:

-set standards of professional conduct
-lobby for beneficial legal changes to CITES and import/export tariffs
-help direct the orchid industry in the U.S. that is both beneficial to growers and to consumers

I imagine that much of this may be redundant, but in looking at the growers closing shop or having economic difficulties, isn't it something worth thinking on? Maybe I'm just barking up the wrong tree...


----------



## Candace (Sep 14, 2008)

Hmm. Maybe it's this one, that I'm remembering http://www.hawaiiorchidgrowers.org/search.php?search=cattleya Which isn't going to help you unless you move :>

I also remember hearing about a group of growers focused on reforming CITES regs.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Back a dozen years or more, when I was more in touch with the orchid growing community through societies and shows etc. I remember references to a 'Commercial Orchid Growers Guild' because of the similarity to the name of my local orchid society. I remember Jerry Fischer's name in connection with it. I can't see much evidence for such an organization existing now in internet searches though.


----------



## Gcroz (Sep 14, 2008)

hmmm, interesting. I wonder what happened if it ceased operating.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 15, 2008)

I think I remember a few years back hearing about a general horticultural group like you mention, and part of it's appeal was that as a group it could lobby and point out to various sectors of the government just how much money was spent on flowering and other plants in the U.S. and that the gov. people should stand up and support the industry a bit. Seems like I remember someone making a presentation to someone else about the dollars that were earned from plants sold here, and that it made some sort of impression, but I never heard anything about it after that.


----------



## Heather (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmmm, this is all very interesting. Having seen Jerry's name posted twice now with regards to it, I'd definitely look into contacting him about it George.


----------

